# Skyline to star in Fast & Furious 2



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

Hello all:
I just joined the board. I'm the tech advisor to Fast and Furious and I'm pleased to sneak peek to you all that an R34 will be in the sequel as a main car. 

As an owner of an R34, this of course, makes me happy. 

I can be emailed privately at [email protected] and would like to learn from others on this board. Looking forward to making new friends....


Cheers.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Welcome Craig,

Any insights into the story then ?

If you have any exclusive pictures I am sure you'll be able to get them hosted by someone on here. 

What sort of spec are the cars in the film made to then ?

On the front of the R34 with the lairy graphics there is a coil in front of the intercooler, could you confirm if this is a C02 cooling system.. if not the could you shed some light.

cheers
Steve


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi Steve;
The car is silver for the movie with Shelby type stripes in blue. Email your email address, you can post pics (I can't seem to figure out how to do it) of the car before Universal spec'd it out to their needs, and after. 

The small oval spray bar is for nitrous oxide to chill the intercooler...in the USA, nitrous oxide is very popular. 

As for the specs on the car, it features a CWest kit, HRE 446 wheels, 15" front Stop Tech brakes.


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

> The small oval spray bar is for nitrous oxide to chill the intercooler...in the USA, nitrous oxide is very popular.


Shouldnt that be CO2(Carbon Dioxide)?

BTW Welcome to the bored... errr Board..


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Craig.*

Welcome to GTR UK and great to hear from you and I hope CA is well. I was out there this time last year (long beach and San Fran) but I wish I was out there now so I could hook up with you guys to have a poke around.

Great choice of car as we were all a little offended that the yellow R33 played such a minor role in the last one   

Glad you saw the light as the skyline is really seen as the daddy over here and cars like ronnies 700 BHP r33 are really blowing everyone away.

Can you mail me the infos as well:
[email protected]

And yes we have offices all over CA and our HQ is in sunnyvale. 
Have a big event in san fran in November called Integration world but sadly travel cuts mean non attendance..

Look forward to hearing from you soon.
Nick


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Pardon my ignorance but Im having trouble remembering whether Craig was actually in TFATF, or just an advisor to it....

Anyone?


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

*Both*

I played the "pudgy white flagger guy" at the race scene in the desert. I was also a Tech Advisor...you can see me on the behind the scenes footage on the DVD.

My wife and I owned the orange Supra and Blue Maxima from the movie. We also own the Skyline they used for this picture (they actually used four Skylines).


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Craig,
Cheers for the pix. I don't think it looks too bad. I certainly wouldn't mind it sitting outside my house !!

Nitrous oxide is very expensive here if you are just going to spray it on an intercooler, is it cheap in the states ?

enjoy your car.
The spec that you sent me is most impressive, right up there with the big boys.

/Steve


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

*Spy Photos*

http://pub38.ezboard.com/fsweetcarzfrm1.showMessage?topicID=98.topic 

See the above referenced link for spy photos

But you didn't get them from me....these are posted on the internet in America


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*thought the name ringed a bell*

Craig. 
went down well over here so keep up the good work. 
lovely motor and I believe that the Supra is now over here in Europe as well.
4 skylines sounds good to me 
and we all wait with baited breath. It will go down a treat here!!

Nick


----------



## Fullonloon (Feb 18, 2002)

*Hello*

Wow, a name I have actually heard of!

Hopefully this isn't someone on a wind up.

Considered God in the import scene over there.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

If its any consolation Craig, I knew who you were (just not whether you were actually in the film or not) and had to go on IMDB to find out the names of the other people in the film!*

I would imagine that most of the people on this board, when they think of TFATF they immediately think of you. :smokin: 

* Obviously Vin Diesel is an exception, just because of his latest film being in my immediate memory


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Must be fun trying to concentrate with all that totty walking about in high skirts and low tops !!

I'd hate that. 

That is one funny thread. So much pent up anger..

/Steve


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

*Ahh yes, naked girls, hot cars*

Tis true...it was a rough four days out there when we filmed the desert racing scene. And yes, the women were incredible.

My favorite was a female stunt driver...Debbie Evans, of MI2 fame. Good lucking, great driver and very down to Earth.

In part 2 though, the women are MUCH cuter...and more naked.


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

*Craig's pictures...*

...can be found in the gallery.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&postid=55940#post55940


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

excellent !!

Storyline distraction techniques seem to have found the right blend of women and cars !!

I am looking forward to it even more now.

There has even been talk of the Skyline register guys organising a meet to go and watch it. imagine that 30+ skylines parked outside the cinema on the night we go to watch !!

/Steve


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Ahh yes, naked girls, hot cars*



CraigLieberman said:


> *Good lucking, great driver and very down to Earth.*


Did you mean "looking" Craig? Or is it a one letter typo?  

(sorry to lower the tone, I couldn't resist)


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

Yes, "looking"...my bad.


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*tough life then*

Craig. Looking at all that hot SMOOT and driving skylines all day.. shit what a job. I saw some of those pics and there are some seriously cute buns around there!!

Now Craig you must refer to the ladies as "SMOOT" as I made a commitment to a lost friend to spread his favourite word across the world and get it into some sort of dictionary one day.

The boys on here use it ,as do my local clans and beyond. Be a good man and spread it like wildfire on the west coast.
**Now if you got it in the movie I would buy a 100 copies - LOL**
example....have you seen FAFT? some serious cars and some wicked smoot on there...
STEVEC:
That sounds like a cracking idea mate to turn up somewhere to watch it. 
Why don't we get a preliminary thread underway? Where would we all go to??

Nick


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Craig,

Great to have you on board.

CemK


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

How about 5-10 Skylines parked up in Leicester Square in front of Odeon, Premiere night?

Cem


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*sweet idea Cem...*

put me down if you need a 33.
might be worth having a selection.

Nick


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

*SMOOT: my new word*

Consider it done....

Tell you what; if they interview me again for the behind the scenes, I'll mention "Smoot" on the interview.

MY word of the day is legs: help spread the word, mate. ;-)


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

I think Glen mentioned it.

I'll dig up the thread.

We'd need an uninterested non movie type to watch our cars and sign autographs though. I don't fancy leaving that many cars unattended in what will probably turn out to be a max power convention !!

/Steve


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Craig you legend!!*

Mate if you done that that would make my year. 
I think the boys would all fall off their chairs clapping!!! 

Legs it is. as part of the deal I will get my team here on the phone selling to at least have legs in one conversation they have tomorrow. I will let you know how it goes and have them incentivised as well!! 

Agreed on the premiere and we should think about it for sure.

Nick


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

I'd also be up for it..

Premier night eh, have you got some contacts ? we could park them inside !! with a cordon around them, all nicely polished and looking sweet.

Good publicity for the register as well.

/Steve


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*I am sure a certain tuner we all know and*

love would like to have their name plastered all over the news and tv.
Stickers all over my car just go to show that!!
I feel a little sth brewing over the horizon!!

NLW


----------



## Fullonloon (Feb 18, 2002)

You'd have to leave the film very early thought to negotiate the traffic in the booking office.


----------



## uk_skyman (Apr 6, 2002)

*spy shots*

http://community.webshots.com/album/51581584Pjgplk


----------



## Skylining (Jun 28, 2001)

Should never have quit working as a grips assistant, 25 years ago it was about doing as little as possible for as long as possible just to p!ss of the production staff  , now it’s all fast cars and cute ‘smoot’  

Craig, got to ask why a Skyline for the staring roll?

You’ll have to bring your own Skylines along to mainland Europe for any promo work as you can count on 1 hand the number here.

Durzel, I’m sure it was a 1 letter typo really the C is over on the left side and U is next to I  Hmmmm.

Paul.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

SteveC said:


> *I'd also be up for it..
> 
> Premier night eh, have you got some contacts ? we could park them inside !! with a cordon around them, all nicely polished and looking sweet.
> 
> ...


If this happens, I'd definitely want to be in on it (if invited?  )

I'd also like to come to the premiere if - as SteveC said - someone was able to watch over our cars or something. Wouldn't feel all that safe knowing it was basically a shop of tuning bits sat outside.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

I would love to go!!!!


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*cinema*

I'd watch all the cars... just leave me the keys..  

good news with the Skyline being the star...

I'd be up for the premier...


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Easy now.*

Durz I think they would have major security around the event and I am sure we could find some way of looking after the cars. 
Just depends on how many there could be really.
Let's give it some thought.

Would they allow cars to be there tho in the Square??

Nick


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Leicester Square*

Think the biggest problem would be incidental damage. Not the serious pull yer turbo off, just the paw prints, scrapes etc. You'd have to get 'em cordoned off.

Would we like to show off our toyz there? Silly question. Of course we would.  (and me, if the splitter & patchwork spray job are done).

Just imagine the pull away guys & gals. Nice police stopping John Q Public from getting under the wheels, the sound of a few thousand horsepower going out through enough HKS pipework to make several cathederal organists proud. Oh yes. 

I think it's a great idea that will (probably) never happen. Still...


----------



## Tobes (Jul 15, 2002)

*FAFT*

Premiere of FAFT ?
An abundance of Skylines ?
Yes please, count me in 

Craig Lieberman - Coooooooooooooooooooooool 
"We're not worthy, We're not worthy..................." 
(well i'm not anyway!!)
Welcome.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Craig, will you be at Sema this year??


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

Not sure if I'm going out to SEMA yet...I was supposed to for a client, but they are not doing the promotion they originally planned, so I won't know until Friday. Talk about short notice!


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

*Lisa's my hero!*

I just watched her Inside Out video! She's my new hero!


----------



## uk_skyman (Apr 6, 2002)

*in side out*

can somone send me the inside out link ive been looking for ages and carnt find it thanks, Dean


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Hi Craig,

I am a R34 GTR owner in Southern California too.

Welcome to this forum  

Jeff


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

CraigLieberman said:


> *Not sure if I'm going out to SEMA yet...I was supposed to for a client, but they are not doing the promotion they originally planned, so I won't know until Friday. Talk about short notice! *


Craig, I'm going, if I see you there, I'll come and say hi!


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

oh my gawd!!!! Craig is my fan!!! ooh, fly me over to the states and I'll sign some autographs....he he...


----------



## Billysan (Oct 7, 2002)

Yep welcome to the forum Craig. Would love to see photo's of your own personal R34 as I thought your old Supra was amazing in its original state, ie pre fast and furious when it was yellow!

Cheers Billy


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi Billy san;
Scroll back a page or two...a member of the board posted my pics.

As for Tigger, you da bomb baby! That's ebonics for "You are a cool and enchanting young lady."


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

he he....am blushing now


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

OMG !! Tiggs you've pulled   

Hey there Craig, I live just a few miles away from Irvine, Ayrshire, Scotland. How's that for a co-incidence


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

*Irvine? Scotland?*

Holy parallel universes, Batman!

Wow...freaky...now if only Tigger lived in Irvine, California!


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

oooh I can see the beach now!! mmmmm, need a bit of sunshine, its very dark here in Berkshire!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Wow...freaky...now if only we had your weather in Irvine, Ayrshire


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

great to have you here. so what will the claimed power figures or 1/4 mile teams be? i heard that the true power figures will be ~700bhp on the R34? is there any truth to this? 

btw, you want people to watch the cars?? im your man!!whats better, watch 1 Skyline on film, or watch 10 of them in the car park, having all the public and press trying to get at them, and me telling them where to go!! i think i know which i would prefer!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Leicester Square*

The idea of a group of Skylines at the launch party?   
Put me down for it!

I guess Tigger is our Media co-ordinator now.  

John


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

LOL @ Tiggs dreaming of the beach, She just doesn't realise the Irvine near me has rather a plush nudist beach....... 

See Craig, California doesn't have everything going for it you know


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Put me down too!!!


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

I have never been to America so I have no idea what its like, but can imagine the beach's are gorgeous!!


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*they are oh they are*

I was out there last year crusing around long beach, newport beach, malibu and laguna.
Surf is awesome, the beaches are unreal, the smoot is mind boggling and the main road that runs down the coast is fulll of cruises.
Top place and what a place to live.
Good lcuk to craig.


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

*Hi all*

Yes, the beaches here are spectacular....but I don't go much. We just did a huge pool in our bag yard with 6 waterfalls, swim-up grotto (cave) and sun decks...gotta justify the expense by staying home.

As for 1/4 mile times, the previous owner got 12.2 from the car...its' making more power now, but the car's heavier too, so I imagine its probably a low to mid 12 second car. Once we turn the boost up, it'd run probably 12.0's. Again, a lot of weight and road race suspension don't help.

As for the hp levels, don't believe everything you read. The nitrous adds 150hp (if I were to ever use it) but the car dyno'd at 444 at the wheels at 1.1 bar with the old IHI turbos. I haven't dyno'd it with the HKS turbos, yet, but with proper tuning, who knows? 500? 550? You probably know more about than I would.


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

By the way, if any of you make it out to Newport or Laguna again, hit me up....we can hang out. And Tigger, you won't be needing a hotel, my dear ;-) Kidding! Seriously though, would love to host some international Skyline mates.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

on my way!!!!!


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*lise...*

I think I paid like 250 for a ticket to LA. Lots out there and about an 11 hour trip. 
Have also got some friends out there as well down on long beach.
Is an awesome place. 
Craig maybe we can get a few people over for a bit of a break later this year as I am always up for seeing LA.
I may be in San Fran next week but won't leve much time to haed south tho.Nick


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Posted with Craig's permission.

Here are the specs on my Skyline...I know its' a bit ridiculous, but the car is built solely for shows here in the USA.


Craig Lieberman’s 1999 Skyline GT-R V spec


Engine:
Rebuilt RB26DETT 2.6L in line 6 cylinder, features upgraded pistons, rods, thicker head gasket
HKS GT2530 turbos
K&N Carbon fiber intake/air box
Mine’s Carbon Fiber radiator tray
Nitrous Express 150hp direct port system with 3 carbon fiber bottles
Nitrous Express intercooler fogger
HKS Super Sequential BOV
HKS 264 cams
HKS adjustable cam gears
HKS 720 cc injectors
HKS triple plate clutch
HKS titanium exhaust
Apexi coolant overflow
Essential oil catch can
HKS front mount intercooler
HKS F-Con Pro engine management
HKS boost controller
HKS turbo timer
Veilside turbo oil cap
Polished intake and turbo outlet pipe
Custom nitrous install by AEBS

Interior:
Roll cage by RJ’s Chassis
Sparco Milano seats
Sparco 3” harnesses
Sparco steering wheel
Motec ADL digital computer
Custom fab work by Stitchcraft
Nismo floor mats
VeilSide shift knob
G-Tech Pro Performance Meter
HKS Indiglo Boost, EGT, Fuel Press, Oil Press, Oil Temp Gauges
Nismo Multi Function Display
Project U simulated racing brake calipers for foot pedals
Passport 8500 Radar Detector

Exterior 
C-West front bumper
C-West rear bumper
C-West carbon fiber rear wing
C-West side skirts
Paint by Quigley’s, True Blue Pearl , spec’d by House of Kolor



Wheels/Tires/Suspension:
$4HKS remote-reservoir coil overs
GoldLine Racing Springs 2.25”
Nismo suspension arms
Nismo Strut tower bar
HRE 19x10” Model 446 3 piece wheels 
Toyo Tires, Proxes, 275/30ZR19
StopTech 15” front brakes
StopTech 14” rear brakes

Audio/Video:
Clarion VRX925VD in dash DVD/CD/MP3/TV player, touch screen & remote controlled
Clarion VMA7191 pop up TV
Clarion VMA7191 trunk-mounted TV
Clarion DSP/EQ
Clarion TTX7501z TV tuner
Clarion CDC655rz CD/DVD changer
3 sets Infinity Kappa Perfect 6.1
Myron Davis CCD color cameras, front and rear bumper mount
2 JBL W12GTi 12” woofers
2 JBL P1200.1 amps, 1200 watts each
2 JBL P80.4 amps, 320 watts each
Sony Playstation 2
Custom fiberglass and stereo installation by West Coast Customs


I for one think that for a show car that is an awesome spec.

Would be worth the trip over to drool over it !!

/Steve


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Cem,

Can we introduce a 'drool' smilie please.........? I feel a big one coming on!

Awesome spec for a show car. 

Craig, did you put the spec together on your own?

Peter.


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi there;
Yes, I put the stats together, but some clarification is in order...

The Motec system (the ADL Dash/data logger) is not on the car yet, its' in my garage ready to install. Have three more just like it for sale, in case anyone's interested.

Also, the HKS FCon and HKS boost controller are not yet in the car, but are in my living room! 

Anyway, somebody let me know if they want to see pics of these Motec ADL's.....


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Craig,

I'm sure we'd all be interested in seeing more....

You can mail me the pictures if you want me to put them up.

Peter.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

CraigLieberman said:


> *By the way, if any of you make it out to Newport or Laguna again, hit me up....we can hang out. And Tigger, you won't be needing a hotel, my dear ;-) Kidding! Seriously though, would love to host some international Skyline mates. *


Craig, I'll be in LA from 2-12 Nov.
Burbank and Santa Monica area.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Speechless*

F*** me. That's not a spec, it's a tuning shop menu. 

Awesome.


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

*Ricthie coming to USA*

Ok dude....you'll be 60 miles north of me, but if you find time, call me on my cell number;

949 632 5917 dial a 1 in the USA prior to dialing my number. The offer stands for any GTR board visitor...especially Tigger...mmmm.

Anyway, let me know a couple of weeks in advance so I can make sure to have an evening available to go saucing at the pub (is that what you blokes say?)

See you soon!


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Ricthie coming to USA*



CraigLieberman said:


> *Ok dude....you'll be 60 miles north of me, but if you find time, call me on my cell number;
> 
> 949 632 5917 dial a 1 in the USA prior to dialing my number. The offer stands for any GTR board visitor...especially Tigger...mmmm.
> 
> ...


Craig, if there is some free time, I'll give you a call.
Also, let me know if you have to be at Sema.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

well I do fancy a holiday in California........


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Motec ADL..........


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

*BTW Tigger*

Hey Tigger (and friends)

If you do come to LA, let me know far enough in advance if there are any special sights you want to see so I can help direct you to good places to stay that are close (and safe...LA can be a bit dangerous, you know). 

But don't worry Tigger...I'll be right outside your door the whole time! Kidding!


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

I want to watch the filming of the fast and furious 2!!!!!!!

and you are welcome to kip outside my door Craig........


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

Well darling, you better get on a plane now...this film wraps in 3 weeks. 

Besides, being on set is boring....8 hours of standing around interlaced with 15 minutes of filming!

A racing girlie like you should be cast in it, not watching from the sidelines. IMHO


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

well, its got to be better than having a sound man trying to fit a mike down your top and 'accidentally' groping your chest, and all this while you are stood on a freezing cold runway!!

allright then, get me a spot in the film and i'll be over!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

*Christ!*

Craig & Tigger this is better than any soap opera...all I can say is 

GO GIRL! 

Sorry Craig for asking this question, but I cant be a*sed to read the thread. Are you in films? I have a mate who is a director for Channel 4 films.

Claire
Actress, Marketing guru and damn fine woman!

:smokin:


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

Damn! Why didn't think of that?!?!

I think this is the part where I'm supposed to pretend I could really get you cast just to meet you in person!

In reality, they're casting 18 year old Asian bimbos....they too are getting groped, but getting paid $655 per day as an "extra".

Devon Aoki, our main girl, is the daughter of Benihana....as in the restaurants. Beautiful girl, but NEVER driven a car...really.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

ha ha....well it was worth a go!!


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

*Hi Booty--*

No, not really, I'm just a Tech Advisor to the Fast & Furious series.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Craig,

Are you interested in flying over here to blighty for a little Xmas party we're holding? Come on and join in the fun...there'll be good food, wines, entertainment...oh yes and shaving!

Silly me...Tiggs will be there!!! *wink wink*


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

Wow! An invitation to an XMAS party? Would love to...more details, please. For example, how far from London as a point of reference, or Liverpool. My grandmum is in Liverpool, so I'm vaguely familiar with only Liverpool and London.

Hotel info (lord knows Tigger won't let me stay at her place...but maybe I could sleep in her car?) would be helpful, too.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

he he, of course you can stay in my car, will be using a lancer evo 4rs at that point, if you can slum it!!


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

Damn, you're spoiled girl....an EVO and a Skyline? What do you do for a living? Supermodel? Movie star?


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

I wish...maybe in my next life!!

I work for an American company as a commercial underwriter


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

Sounds a tad tame for you...well, when you're ready for a life of lust and deceit, let me know.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

ha ha...well I get wild at the weekends!!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Craig, I've PM'd you.

Trust me Craig, Tiggs is a great girl and a good m8!

Just helping along with match making


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

I have no doubt she's top notch...doubt she'd be interested...she strikes me as a person with taste! Anyway, just happy to have new friends in England.,


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

your married anyhows!!!! hahaha..


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

Yeah, true, but the wife doesn't race! Think you could talk to her about that??? 

Like I said...I'm having fun making new friends.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

he he.....


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

CraigLieberman said:


> *Yeah, true, but the wife doesn't race! Think you could talk to her about that???*


You really need to leave it like it is Craig, else She'll have your Skyline and you'll be pootling around in the RV 

On the other hand, Tiggs, Claire, why don't you two have a word with my Mrs at the Xmas doo, and see if you can't talk her into allowing me a R34GTR


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

i see there are 4 skylines being used for Fast & Furious 2 and if one of the cars needs a home then you can send one this way


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

CraigLieberman said:


> *15" front Stop Tech brakes*


Ummm am I the only one who noticed that??? Those are freaking huge!!! 

BTW Craig, I noticed that you have them on your car too. How do you like them? Do they stop hard? 

I have lost count of the number of times I found myself in really scary situations 'coz the stock brakes are just not up to it...


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

*Stop Tech is Da Shiznit, baby*

Yes, thanks for the "props" as we say across the pond.

I am VERY impressed with the kit's quality. However, as I told another gentleman from the board, I have no quantitative data to prove that the car stops better. In spirited driving through a 26 mile canyon stretch, my favourite road, the brakes are fade-free. I've not been man enough to get the car in too deep yet..the brakes always rescue me. 

Check them out at www.stoptech.com


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

are all the four Skylines that are used for the single main car the same spec? because it must be very expensive to get 4 R34's to the US, and to modify them all to the same level as your car was before the film people got hold of it?


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Craig, 

How much for the Motec data logger thingy then ?

Probably too much for me but I can dream...

/Steve


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

Motec's: Asking $1500USD

The multiple Skylines feature most of the same mods...wheels, tyres, body kit, gauges, exhaust, audio head unit, but under the hood, mine was the only modded car.


----------



## Skylining (Jun 28, 2001)

Craig,

You still havn't told us why the producers wanted to feature Nissan Skyline GT-R's in this movie

Paul.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*Xmas +new year*

Craig, 
might i suggest that if you do come over the water to lovely England (HaHa!!) for xmas that you make the journey further north to the only country to be in for new year!?!?
Scotland of course, new years floodlight sking then plenty of whisky and partying to bring in the new year.
Option open to all gtr forum members as i have rented a large house for the celebrations.....that would be a sight, a convoy of skylines going up to the Cairngorm mountains, lots of twisty stuff!!


Jas


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

*Hi Paul*

We featured Skylines for the obvious reason: they're legends.

When I first met with Universal's production team, we went through a list of top tuner cars in the world, with special emphasis on game console heros. EVO's, Skylines, RX7's, NSX's, Supra's and such were on the top of that list. So were some great cars we never selected, such as Scoobies, Pugs, Escort Cossie's and such. 

In the end, with help from companies like Mitsubishi and Nissan, the project took shape. With room for only 8 hot import cars, we had to pair down the list. There were also questions like how easy it would be to get certain cars, their parts and how much all that would cost, which was a big reason why we didn't get into Pugs, Cossies', Astras, TVR's and such. 

In short, we showcased only some of the world's best "imports". If someone buys my script, it'll feature at least a Cosworth and TVR, as well as a Porsche Turbo and 360 Modena...some of my favs. Oh, it'll also feature Tigger and Booty....


----------



## GSS (Oct 30, 2002)

Hey Craig!

Its great for me, a 16 year old aspiring car addict, to be chattin too someone like you.

Any chance you can tell us any F and F 2 info like if a tuned 'vette races your R34


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Craig*

Is Doug C involved in this picture


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

yes those yellow SRT-10's in the spy shots do look very nice for an American car  , hope they have a big...ish part in it


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

No, Dougie Claybourne is not involved in this one..but Im doing a DVD with him called Redline....its basically full frontal naked girls doing car washes on wide body hot cars...give me your email address, I'll email you behind the scenes naked pics...but ONLY if you're over 18...really. I don't condone that sort of stuff for under aged folks, hope you understand. 

I cannot comment on what cars are in or not in ;-) But rest assured, fans of hot American iron will not be disappointed.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

and there I was getting excited about appearing in your movie...


----------



## McLarenFan (Oct 25, 2001)

wipeeee..... as a die hard skyline fan since 1992, i'm glad finally the skyline gets in recognition it deserves world wide(of course we here in asia knew very well what the monster are capable off). I always thought cars like in TFAF are unique, unfortunately most domestic sforums (meaning US base forums) labeled these cars as ricer. i took offence to that some time coz after all the hard work, ideas, cash and patience that were poured in during the making of our unique rides were labels as "rice-mobile". i dont want to be branded like that which is prolly my 328i is still standard (i'm resisting a huge temptation to buy 19" Breyton wheels, AC bodykits and Breyton exhaust system, but thats another story). but my Proton Wira (persona) is what you would call a "rice mobile"...

btw craig, the orange supra (meaning the star of the show) is yours. i've heard a lot of fables about that car on the net. a couple of questions, do you have anti-lag system installed in that car? and whats the real 1/4mile time that car capable of?


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

Craig good to have you on the board, welcome. I love the Skyline that car looks great. I saw the pics of it in the magazine before it was painted for the movie. I keep the mag in my Typhoon all the time, and look at it about a million times a day. 
One day, I would love to own an R34. Good luck with the car, I think it looks great, Can't wait to see the movie when it comes out. I will be there opening day for sure, and the next day too...

Lee


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

tigger said:


> *and there I was getting excited about appearing in your movie... *


Yeah ditto Tiggs


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

HI guys;
Thanks for the welcome. 

Yes, tis true...the Supra was mine. The car now resides in Europe somewhere and no, it had no anti lag system...didn't need it. The turbo was a modest T66 with full boost by 4500rpm. With all the stereo equipment in it, the best I ever ran was a 12.85, but the car was making hp sufficient to run mid 12's. It made about 544 rwhp, but the car weighed 3980 lbs with me in it. 

Bootie/Tigger: Rest assured, despite my "access" to nudity, you two girls are tops in my book! You'll NEVER be replaced! Would rather have a girl who can drive than take her clothes off...well, maybe a combination thereof.

Hey Typhoon.....mmmm....one of my favorite cars of all time. 4WD with room for parcels.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

I think I saw the Supra, cant remember where though, it was on one of my many travels. Gorgeous car.

well, I am multi talented.....


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

Hey Tigger and other friends;

If you'd like some KILLER pics of the Supra, email me privately at [email protected] and I'll email them back to you.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Mail sent


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

craig, 

it is great to see u on the list  

im sure ur R34 get all kinda of 'props' in the states, when i was over recently and went to a 'hot import nite' the rice boyz i met were pissing themselves at the pics of glens car that i showed them from the japukmeets photoshoot.

and they really could not get thier head round the concept of a Pulsar GTiR 'wot it has an sr20det, 4wd and is the size of a civic..like oh my gawd that is the bomb 

ave u done any timed event in ur R34?

do u think that we in the UK would get any viable gains for 'cyber cooling' our Front mount I.Cs with either nos or co2 ? as our ambient temp. is so low for most of the yr?

for me the best bit bout the first film was the desert race war and the sexys2000 fetured. is there anything like this in no2, where we get to see lots of different jap cars tearing up a strip?

cheers Lex


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi there;
The nitrous chilling makes the most impact on a hot day...since the UK doesn't have too many, the gains would be less, but still decent (20-40 hp).

However, I'd recommend using it to spray directly into the motor, just a 50hp shot...turbos' spool faster and with a modest power setting, the motor's internals will survive with no fuss. 

In America, kids love and admire the hardcore Japanese cars with hardcore race mods...however, you can't drive these on the street and at shows, they don't score well.

Over here, if you don't have three TV's in your car, you'll get hosed at a show...no trophies. It leaves people like me building useless cars...they're not fast, per se, but they win crazy at shows. 

Its all about LOOKING like your car goes fast.


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

tigger said:


> *I think I saw the Supra, cant remember where though, it was on one of my many travels. Gorgeous car.
> 
> well, I am multi talented..... *


There was a replica of it at Trax... ( i Think ) It was on RISE in C4... Although the front spoiler was incorrect...


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

we ave the same problem over here where people think that show and shine cars are great but dont realize that sleepers like ronnie's rocket is where the tru power lies

Lex


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

mail sent. do you have any other good pictures of your R34??


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

yeah, saw that one at Trax...no, I saw this somewhere else...I have a very bad memory!


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

thanks for the pictures Craig, is the R34 interior going to stay the same for the film?


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

"Bootie/Tigger: Rest assured, despite my "access" to nudity, you two girls are tops in my book! You'll NEVER be replaced! Would rather have a girl who can drive than take her clothes off...well, maybe a combination thereof"

I can drive whilst taking my clothes off, it took a while to master this, but hey I can do it now, ask Fuggles!!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

WOW @ Booty,

Do you do PX runs ?


----------



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)

Me and a friend here in Sweden are close to buy ourselves an R33 each, and would love to come to England for the TFATF2 premiere. Anyone else outside of UK that's up for this?


----------



## dreamer (Oct 22, 2002)

Where exactly will you be meeting? I know i dont own a skyline but i just love them and havent yet been too a meeting ,cant wait to see you all there.:smokin:


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 4, 2001)

Craig,
Know the only thing missing from your movie???































My GTR.  How bout some EAST coast footage!?


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

Craig,

I wouldn't mind taking a look at you Skyline, if i am ever out in the Cali area. I may actually be out there in the spring visiting family. I do know in the Spring though, that i will be at the Rolex 24hr race in Daytona Beach, FL.

Also, aren't you involved with NIRA (not sure if that is it), the national import race association. With all the import drag race events. I thought i read that somewhere, but i can't remember. 

Lee


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

hey, I found a few other pics of craigs car before it was all done up for the movie.


























oh and here is the supra.


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

You rock! Way cool!


----------



## McLarenFan (Oct 25, 2001)

CraigLieberman said:


> *In America, kids love and admire the hardcore Japanese cars with hardcore race mods...however, you can't drive these on the street and at shows, they don't score well.
> 
> Over here, if you don't have three TV's in your car, you'll get hosed at a show...no trophies. It leaves people like me building useless cars...they're not fast, per se, but they win crazy at shows.
> 
> Its all about LOOKING like your car goes fast. *


it's kinda sucks that most americans got crappy attitude like this... for me numbers, skid-pad and saloom are way more important than having a car that pretends to be luxurious when it's not meant to be.... if you want bling bling? get a Aston Martin or Rolls, you want performance/buck go japanese. you want to compromise? get a Mclaren F1.....


----------



## McLarenFan (Oct 25, 2001)

oh btw craig.... you GTR (b4 it was all done up) looks a bit to "organic" for me (esp the bumper) the aggresiveness is still there but it was tone down a bit too much for my liking....


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

> if you want bling bling? get a Aston Martin or Rolls, you want performance/buck go japanese.


I will agree with the bling bling part....But you can't always rule out american cars totally. I will agree, that japanese is the way to go, they do make some nice cars that will put out some major hp.

But there are some american cars that do alright as well. Look at the new Ford Mustang Cobra's they are 390HP from the factory and with little modification easy 400 and 500hp. 

My Typhoon, 280hp / 360ftlbs of torque and AWD. You give me $1500 dollars, and I can show you a 12second truck. I think that does pretty well bang for the buck.

I think Craig's R34 looks great in the blue, not to aggressive, but not to docial either. I think the car was very tastefully put together. You don't want a car to look all out aggresive, or no one will want to race it. You want to car to look aggresive, but also leave some mystery to it.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Craig,

Despite the Escort Cosworth being old and now majorly outdated in every respect - its still a classic ford and even a glimpse in the film woud get MAX POWER readers dribbling (probably!). 

I personally _hate_ fords, when I was younger they used to fall to bits on me and compared with the reliability i had from my old Toyota MR2 Turbo (which was faster than a standard cossie @ 245bhp ) it seemed very lame.

I'm fortunate enough to now own a R34 Nissan Skyline GT-R V-Spec in Bayside Blue. It really is an excellent choice but its well worth adding a few Escort RS Turbo's & Cossies in at opportune moments (preferrably getting completely wasted by the R34  hehe) since I think the younger "max power" scene guys would all want to watch it then and the excitement would be huge.

This film will be a HUGE blockbuster


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

*Hello friends;*

McLaren has some great points...to us "older" folks (30 and above), at least here in the USA, slalom times, 1/4 mile and other performance stats mean more...to an extent. Remember, much of this country buys cars based on style rather than performance...independent stats say 65% buy based on style!

For the younger crowd, kids under 25, there seems to be a whole mindset that show is the way to go. Since tracks are few and far between, no one knows how to race outside a game console, for the most part.

This is why I admire the European (and indeed British) car spirit...these folks are die hard car nuts. 

For me, since my business is marketing consultation, I use my car as a marketing tool, so "show" is the way to go...at least for this car.

I didn't quite understand what someone meant by the look of my car...was it too docile for their taste or too flashy? My personal opinion is that the car's interior could do with a more hardcore cage, sheet metal trim and a bit more race look. The front airdam will soon host carbon fiber trim tabs on both sides and a carbon fiber hood. Not sure if that will make it more to my liking, but we'll see.


----------



## McLarenFan (Oct 25, 2001)

Typhoon said:


> *
> 
> I will agree with the bling bling part....But you can't always rule out american cars totally. I will agree, that japanese is the way to go, they do make some nice cars that will put out some major hp.
> 
> ...


i never ruled out americans cars. it's just over here in Asia, it's always cheaper to do a japanese cars(an slightly used 4G63 EVO 6 engine for less than 3k anyone?) and traditionally they are much more reliable(find me a more reliable engine than a toyota). 

while i respect the mucsle that most "old-school" american cars have the new one (personally IMO) is nothing to shout about, but Viper is a diffrent story (although it's a bit too "raw" for me, the bitch is very hard to drive. i cant nail the pedal, but then again i may be a bad driver). I just think the new gen american "muscle" cars doesnt command the same amount of respect that their former comrades once had.

I'm a HP/Litre guy. if i saw an engine with 8L capacity punching a mere 450+bhp, i resents it without blinking an eye. (you wanna boast about how much torque it make? i can always say that diesel make more....) it maybe a very ignorant statement, but engines like that are the one who make the earth sicker than she's already have.... 

pls dont flame my immature statement (after all i grew in a country where BIG engines are define as 1.8L where small engine is 660cc....)


----------



## McLarenFan (Oct 25, 2001)

hey craig, dont almost everybody in the world buys a car based on style? otherwise how do you explain why more ppl in UK bought a 911 than a skyline although they are evenly priced? heck i'm a fan of mercedes but i still drive a BMW coz it looked better (except this bangle renessaince(sp?) in BMW really got me worried, i might switched to mercedes next year or maybe i better bought a used M5). infact i still dont have a skyline coz i think that the NSX and a porsche got a better(and wider) sex appeal....


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

McLarenFan..........Malaysia is pretty cool, not that lame.

Jeff


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Craig*

what about us 25-30s? (and I don't mean the turbos ;-) )
I am stuck between a rock and a hard place!! 

I am still a big fan of grunt and I think the skyline should stay as it is and not be changed too much on the otuside. 
I personally think all that max flower stuff is utter shite and have NEVER been down that route...all show and no go!!

I mean to listen to the sound of the blowers and straight six is enough in itself!! And there are way too many pikeys over here just queing up to steal your big system.

Nice R32 btw in white Nightamre....sweet.

I love all the big muscle cars as well you guys have over there.
we were at le Mans this year, all sat around the camp having some beers and we hear....

chug chug chug chug chug.....1967 Shelby GT 500. I dropped me hot dog on the spot and ran over.....

"what the **** is that doing here and on the capsite as well!!"
Fair play to the chap he went out later and done some burnouts...he get the best round of applause all day.

what a car!! would not fancy stopping it tho at speed or trying to negotiate corners  

Looking forward to the sequel.
NLW


----------



## McLarenFan (Oct 25, 2001)

bnr34vspec2 said:


> *McLarenFan..........Malaysia is pretty cool, not that lame.
> 
> Jeff *


ah i take you've been there? generally it's cant be classified as "cool" its hell on earth down here with the humidity and heat, but it got a lot of interesting places. it's just that the place that i lived in could be the lamest city in the world... except for the some time weekedns where some dumb jocks on motorbikes got killed for mistakenly thinking that the public roads are their private race track ....


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

McLarenFan,

Yes I have been to Malaysia quite a few times. I stayed in Penang for about 2 months.

The humidity and heat is the same as everywhere else in East Asia.........Hong Kong, Japan..........etc. Nothing to complain about.

What I love about Malaysia is the fact that it feels like Hong Kong, but the standard of living is 10 times lower. Only bad thing is taxes on cars are so high.

Jeff


----------



## SRS (Jan 7, 2003)

hey craig.

whats the fastest that you have had the supra. And how hard would it be to get a skyline over here in the states.


----------



## Robb (Oct 10, 2001)

Hi Craig,
Welcome to an American Skyline owners hang out. I have found this forum to be very helpfull and mature.

I was wondering what will happen to the Skylines when the movie is wrapped up? Is it possible for me to buy parts off these cars or a whole car?

I love my Skyline and would not mind having another 

My e-mail address is [email protected] if you get the time to send Redline pix 

Take care,
Robb


----------



## SRS (Jan 7, 2003)

can someone please tell me what bhp means? It would be a great help.

THANK YOU


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

brake horse power.


----------



## SRS (Jan 7, 2003)

i still dont get the brake part of it? Why cant it be rwhp? 
but thanks anyway peter


----------



## bmxunderground (Dec 31, 2002)

CRAIG: 

Tell me mate, what outlook do you have for the sequel of "The Fast and the Furious"? I did a little poking around and found that the director of the film is notorious for poorly made sequels that are dead ringers for their counterpart. 
I understand that he has been recognized for american "hip hop" movies. By the looks of the cast it seems as though the film is headed in the same direction what with all the "rap artists" featured. 
Perhaps the horrible lines will be spared in this sequel. Example: all of the character Edwin Bishop's lines.

Just seeing our cars light up the screen in this film will be justification for the lack in the first. I love the "big bird" featured here:http://www.so-calspeedshop.com/nos/installs/skylinegtr.html

Look forward to hearing from you mate!!!


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

Has the skyline driver got more lines than "find another way home pizza boy" ? there definately should have been more skylines in the 1st film so now I CANT BLOODY WAIT!!!!! ASorry but ive had a few beers(its new yrs eve & im not going out


----------



## haplo (Dec 28, 2002)

*BHP*

RDW8162000


Brake Horse Power is so called because in days gone by it was measured by running an engine and then activating a braking device on the flywheel to guage how much force it took to stop the engine turning. There have been many such devices, and nowadays of course its a bit more scientific, but thats where it comes from. 
Its basically the amount of power (equivalent to horses) required to stop the engine forcefully.


Interesting debate on CC/Power etc. I choose to sit on the fence personally with an R32 GTS-T and a 1979 Trans Am 6.6. 
Both cars are fantastic fun to drive (and deadly in the wet), but I don't think I could pick a favourite. There's something about the burble and rumble of the old Big block V8 (running 4 barrel holley carbs), and its got more torque than you could ever want. 
On the other had, we all know skylines can put a grin on any face (unless you are dead IMHO). 


Stewart


----------



## JohnA (Aug 31, 2002)

toffy said:


> *Has the skyline driver got more lines than "find another way home pizza boy" ? *


The pizza boy was the director, if I'm not mistaken...:smokin:


----------



## bmxunderground (Dec 31, 2002)

Pizza boy is my hero....Director Rob Coen. He made the first a visual wonder and a great experience. The director of the sequel is John Singleton american "rap artist turned actor" supporter .....enough said. Universal should have accepted Vin's offer and given him 20mil. There are enough Vin fans in the world to cover that cost alone.....Oh well, still waiting to hear what Craig has to say about the situation.

Cheers!!!!


----------



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)

From what I've read it wasn't the money that made Vin skip the sequel, but the fact that he's filming Chronicles of Riddick (Pitch Black 2).


----------



## bmxunderground (Dec 31, 2002)

No..It was the money. Vin had no plans during the filming of the sequel. His company ENDEAVOR asked for 20mill and Universal thought "Hey we can do it without you" So when Vin dropped out so did the director Rob Coen. I was almost in tears....the sequel will not be as good as the original due the the fact that John Singleton, to put it frankly, can not come though with the same kinda of visuals and feeling. Expect tons of horrible one-liners and lots of under/over acting.

Cheers!!


----------



## RB26Wannabe (Jan 4, 2003)

bnr34vspec2 said:


> *Only bad thing is taxes on cars are so high.
> 
> *


Correction: So damn bloody high. A mint condition 99' R34 VspecII costs like $93k in here.  

I was all crazy about TFATF and I hope it's sequel will be rockin me once more. (Watched it like 8 times anyone? )


----------



## xplicitblitzboi (Jan 4, 2003)

*?*

i think its really cool that the skyline will be starring in TFATF2, the only thing that i dont like about it is that people will start likeing the skyline just because it was in the movie. the same thing happened with the supra. not a lot of people liked/ knew of the supra before TFATF. the same thing is going to happen with the skyline, i think people should like the car by finding out about it by themselves. this car is one of the greatest cars in the world, its a shame the misconceptions that people get from TFATF. for example, they think that a 10 second 1/4 mile is average. 10 seconds is unbeleivable. 14 is pretty fast. but thats gonna get me into a lot of my other opinions about misconception and thats not what this is about. i just dont want that to happen again, but its going to happen anyways, its gonna be strange having all these people with their favorite car the same as mine. when a lot of people have never heard of the skyline. no1 i talked to noticed the skyline in the 1st fast and the furious. otehr than my other 2 friends that love the car because of me. i guess its kind of selfish to keep the car all to a select group of devoted nissan fans, and its gonna be cool to see more of the greatest car ever to hit the streets of japan. 

sincerely
-Blitz
a devoted skyline fan


lol, and by the way, i've seen TFATF about 30 times, lol.


----------



## Robb (Oct 10, 2001)

XPLICITBLITZBOI...

Did you know there is a GTR in the next town from you?


----------



## bmxunderground (Dec 31, 2002)

I know it is going to be dissapointing to see every kid everywhere in love with the skyline, but rightly so. I mean with 1000hp levels in some and not even hitting the roof let anyone challenge the wonder that is the Skyline GTR. Now US Domestic owners will know that they have been in the wrong cars.....while they spin 2 wheels they will only be able to watch the all wheel fury in the distance....

I love the Skyline GTR and commercialization will not wave that.

Cheers!!!


----------



## JDMDaveR34GTR (Nov 21, 2002)

one thing....

why did u put NOS on the Skyline in Fast and the Furious 2?!?!?!?

A car like the Skyline doesn't need NOS......

U gotta stay JDM! hehe




> I know it is going to be dissapointing to see every kid everywhere in love with the skyline


Yup...PLUS!!! they will be like... YEA!!! SKYLINE AND Nitrous together are GOOD!!! NOOOOO!!! It'll ruin the Skyline's reputation!! All these little kids!!! YAY! skyline!!! NOS!!! WOW!!!


----------



## xplicitblitzboi (Jan 4, 2003)

actually, i just saw a GTR at the mall the other day, the traffic was hell so i didnt get to take a closer look at it but damn, i wanted that car so bad, and i could tell it was an import cuz it was right hand drive 

i'd also like to see a race between a skyline GTR and a GMC syclone, the syclone is another car that is not well known but will kick most any cars ass in a short distance race. yes, it is a truck, lol, i know that. i just recently saw a stock syclone do 13.6 at 99 mph. lol, so that would be a good match-up. for those of you who dont know what a syclone is, it is a black GMC 4 wheel drive truck (turbo) that was made only in 1991. yeah, well, im done rambling, but that is anotehr unknown car that sweeps the competition, not to mention totally rapes the ford lightning in a 1/4 mile. lol

actually, after reading some more posts, i find that a few people in this forum own GMC typhoons, the close brother of the syclone, very nice, it seems that the people in this forum know their rare cars


----------



## JDMDaveR34GTR (Nov 21, 2002)

wait... Craig

Are u using the Nitrous just for the intercooler? Or u are also injecting it? 


Who here agrees that the Skyline doesn't need Nitrous Oxide?


----------



## Robb (Oct 10, 2001)

BLITZBOI,
Thant was me at the mall.


----------



## xplicitblitzboi (Jan 4, 2003)

u sure it was you? wut color is ur GTR? u see a 92 cavalier there with a tyte ass sound system? or at least hear it? hehe, that was me, i dont drive my 300zx around much, i like to keep it mint. and those speed bumps are a pain in the ass. maybe we could meet up sometime, it was at southcenter.


----------



## Robb (Oct 10, 2001)

Look at my avitar next to my name.

My car is a black R32 with a Veilside kit.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Robb 
Are you anything to do with Garage SPL ????
Best regards Alan


----------



## Robb (Oct 10, 2001)

I bought my car from one of them after they got in a fender bender. I fixed it and then some. 

So now I am the only one in Washington out side of Garage SPL that has one.

Thay are good guys, but I do not hange out with them.

Cheers,
Robb


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Only reason I asked was I stayed with my friends last year for a week or so and spent a day down there with Alex.
Seemed a very good setup. 
He said they had a supplier for carbon bonetts for Civics etc and I wondered if he had any for Skyline,s made yet.
Best regards Alan


----------



## Robb (Oct 10, 2001)

I have not talked to Alex for awhile now. I guess I should call him and ask.

Are you looking for one as well, or are you just trying to help me find one?

I'm looking into having my stock hood customized with a vent.
I think it may last longer then a fiber one. At least a metal one would be easier to fix.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

To the last two posters to this thread that I deleted:

Your opinions are more than valid and perhaps many would agree with you. But please word it a little less personally, considering it's your 1st post.

Cem


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2002)

is the GMC syclone the red pick up majiggy in the F&F 1?

ryan


----------



## xplicitblitzboi (Jan 4, 2003)

*no*

the red pickup in TFATF 1 is a ford lightning, the GMC Syclone is better than the ford lightning.

Here is a video of a 10 second syclone
http://www.sportmachines.com/videos/10secSY.avi

here is a video of a syclone vs. a lightning(neither of these trucks is stock) 
http://www.sportmachines.com/videos/green6.mpeg

the syclone is a bad ass truck, especially since its over 10 years old, they were only made in 1991, all were black except for the few specialty red ones made.
4 wheel drive with a turbo? not an ordinary truck.


----------



## michaelk (Jul 9, 2002)

*hehehehe*

Oh what joy!!! Haven't checked your forum for a long time and then I find this thread... hmmm, let me ask you, how much of a hardcore racer image will the Skyline have after this grrrrrrrreat film?? I hope no Evo is being used in the making of this superrrrrrrb piece of rrrrrrrrreal racing. HARHARHARHARHAR!!! Get the Uvs out and join a MaxPower Forum I say!!!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Real*

It's a film. Providing it entertains me, and maintains any necessary suspension of disbelief, why should I cavil at liberties taken with the truth or the 'real' scene, unless the film purports itself as a documentary or true life scenario?

Neons, fins, spoilers, 28" rims on a Micra, 3mm ground clearance, whatever. If it does it for you, do it. Entertain yourself and those around you.

Personally, I look forward to FATF2, as FATF didn't have enough Skyline for my liking, although the rest was highly enjoyable.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

jae,

Same as that.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Michael,

Can you say "Mitsubishi invest $14 Million into Fast n Furious 2 to promote Lancer Evo"?

lmao

Cem


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*Im bored......*

So I thought I would post !!

Blitz..

Yes some of us no exactly what a GMC Syclone is.....its a 2.8l v6, 4x4 mini truck with two turbos if i remember.......Jeremy Clarkson a well known car journalist over here once took one to our most famous 1/4 mile track - Santa Pod - and raced some run what ya brung'ers, he did quite well as I recall, considering he had the cd player on and the aircon flat out!!!!

Micheal...

I hate to burst your bubble, but does metalflake lime green paint, carbon GT type boot spoilers and neons do it for you??. If not I feel you may be a touch saddened when you see the evolution 7's that have been made for the film. I dare say Tommi or Freddi could get run over by one in the Ralliart car park and not realise what it is!!

As for FATF2

I agree totally with JAE.......I liked the first one, I have watched it at least 20 times......if I want real life I just get the ten of the best dvd out and watch that, but you can certainly tell which has had 50million spent on it !!! I also liked Gone in 60 seconds, I just have to shut my eyes for the Blues Brother-esque "flying car" near the end. A bit like the triumphs in MI2 it can crack 160, but it cant out run a well driven landcruiser, or the sudden swap to dirt tyres, you just have to marvel at the ingenuity to pull these things off, and not wonder if you can really nail a 120mph collision in mid air with another person and not even get knocked out!!

Just my humble british 2 new pences worth !!!

James...........


----------



## xplicitblitzboi (Jan 4, 2003)

actually its one turbo, but ur close enough


----------



## michaelk (Jul 9, 2002)

Ah, yes, they are using 7s. But the 7 is not an Evo, it's just a family sedan made to boost sales. The first car to be called an "Evo" which is not the basis for group A homologation. It fits the bill perfectly for a film like that, to promote rubbish to yanks. If there would be a 1,2,3,4,5 or 6, I would be ****ed off, the fact that they use the 7 makes me as happy as it does to see your "racecar" in there. Happy cruisin' to you lot!!


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Craig, you really suck for ricing out a lot of perfect cars, you talk about 10 second cars but they do the 1/4 mile in, wait for it, 15 seconds! WTF! Your a fool.

And I am not a little 10 year old kid who types in capitals and doesn't structure their concepts accurately. And I DO NOT care if I am bringing an old topic back (I know I just typed in capitals).

Ban me if you will moderators, but at least I have a valid concept that is backed up by many people who actually know how to modify cars. You think you are the car guru? Your wrong!


----------



## jasonp (Apr 14, 2003)

isnt the cyclone supercharged


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

LSR,

You'll have to try much harder than that to get banned.... 

Personally, I think you are a little misguided as Craig, as I understand it, will produce what the film makers want. The style (or some would say, lack thereof), colour, graphics, etc. aren't, I think I'm correct in saying, of his choosing.... But what do I know.

Peter.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Peter - I see where you are coming from, but these cars are modded style wise that the effect is that a car with 700hp (Supra), which should do 11-10s, is running 15s. That is just ridiculous. The film is about street racing with awesome cars, but both of these entities are not given a fair portrayal and are given a bad name.

R34 - it is a car about modding in an all go fashion.

Street racing - street racing is simply about fast cars, not cars that are fast and slowed down by so much excess weight, or just slowed down because of excess weight.

I mean come on, a 700hp Supra doing the 1/4 mile in 15 seconds.

The producers of the film should have just asked for any fast car with any old performance.

Also, there is a lot of animosity by the producers shown towards the Mustang SVT Cobra. That is a car that is awesome, and does not deserve that.

I think that Craig is the wrong here when I know a million people who hate what the 2f 2f is about.



An example of someone with the same mindset as me regarding this "film", I believe that my concepts are listed in his comments, and easy to understand:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I hate TFATF. I am also EXTREMELY disappointed about the soon to be out sequel. The only thing this ****ing movie is going to do is encourage teenagers to do gay things to their cars. Kids who can't even tell a header from a ****ing wheel are going to go see it this friday night and say "I have a Honda, and I'm gonna do that to my car!" thinking they are hot shit and what not. Well the truth is they are all like the rest of them. I was into imports about 4 years before the realease of the first film (and have the magazines and dates to prove it). Whenever I meet someone who says "yeah I'm into imports" I just think to myslef... they saw the fast and furious and fell in love. 

These movies don't even really portray what an import should really be. In fact, many of the cars in the movie are rockin' ineffective hunks of plastic and some "hot" shit from APC . Its all bullshit and its downgrading what an import should be. I mean who the **** do they think they are putting a ****ing APC sticker on a Skyline? A ****ing Skyline...thats right. That cars like a god in Japan... and these stupid shit movie makers think they are so damn cool. (You just know that ****er Craig was behind all of that nonsense). 

Friday night I am probably going to go see this movie. And when I roll up I know I am going to see the whole lot filled with Civics with clear tailights and ugly body-kits. And maybe I'll even see some Supras or 240SX...but I am sure they will be sporting some gay ass graphics and...you guessed it...all the APC decals they could find. It really hurts me to see the abuse that the import scene in america takes. It is not what it should be and all this god-awful movie is doing is bringing it down more and more. What the **** are all of us americans about anyway? We say we like imports, but we equip our ****ing cars with American made body kits. **** that. That defeats the purpose of an import. Do we see suped up civics with altezzas and show body kits in Japan? No. And we shouldn't see them here. As the 2 Fast 2 Furious Nazi I leave you with the above to think about. I hope the few of you who know the true meaning of an import have fun watching a great comedy thats due out this Friday .


----------



## xplicitblitzboi (Jan 4, 2003)

*exactly right*

i have no arguement with any of what you said. it ****es me off to see these people running around in their moms echo with a 50 dollar aluminum wing, and some intake they got off ebay thinkin theyre hot shit. I still dont get all the decal shit, why would you want to mess up the look of your car with a bunch of stickers? keep it clean, and keep it IMPORT isnt that the point?

and by the way, the syclone is single turbo AWD

and yes, the SVT Cobra is damn badass, there is no reason to show so much hatred.

I mean come on now, i have a friend that has an 86 corolla that runs high 13s, and all he did was completely strip the car and put nos in it, what would that look like if that wrecked piece of junk beat a 700 hp supra?

if you are going to make a car just for looks, why dont you make it look good, a nice clean import without all this gay crap all over it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6259&item=2417409940 (actually the cars pretty clean but the wing is rediculous)

look at that....
i mean come on now people

heres an example of a nice car

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&category=6299&item=2417778605

the guy who did this tried to bring it back to the original Aristo V300

thats how an import should be

I saw a black GTR driving on I-5 the other day, wonder who it was....
I live in Tacoma washington

damn do i wish i could afford one 


either way, the whole movie is all about money, but isnt everything? craig is trying to make some money and hes going to do it, whether he pleases everyone or not, im sure he doesnt care about one person criticizing him, and im sure ur not going to be the last one to do so, you make some valid points, but there is no reason to go too far and hunt him down personally, oh well, im done here. l8r ppl


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I dont know why I am posting.

I have never resorted to these arguments before, and normally dismiss those who do use them....but....

LSR,

Car type - none
No of posts - 2
Joined - this week
First use of posting priveleges - to seek out craig leiberman and abuse him

Frankly I find this sort of behaviour annoying. I dont want some snotty yank turd telling me what an import scene should be about, or what the japanese think of the skyline, or what is right or wrong in the world of modifying.

You have an OPINION and are entitled to it, but this does not give you the right to slag down someone who has worked hard whether or not you like the result.

I agree that alot of the elements in the film are hyped up, and have stated that in previous posts, but then that is what the film industry is about, last time I checked it wasnt common place for people to fly harrier jump jets into buildings and then have a fist fight with someone hanging off the front of it.

As far as americans are concerned most of them have the style and taste of a dead dog, and wouldnt know class if it nicked their mega whopper and crapped in their half gallon pepsi. I think Jeff and Tyndago and a few other deserve praise for going against the otherwise dull grain of svt mustangs and the rest of the so called great american sportscars.

If I have offended anyone other than LSR then I apologise, but this deserves to be on my well gotten goats thread !!

James.

PS Peter I believe this is a good case for moderator intervention matey !!


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Xplicit, I thought you were getting happy over this film.    

LOL @ Echo 




> keep it clean, and keep it IMPORT isnt that the point?


Yes xplicit, that is the point, but obviously some people don't understand this point.


----------



## xplicitblitzboi (Jan 4, 2003)

*sfg*

I dunno about happy, lol, i just think it will be amusing, and it will be nice to see the skyline get some recognition for once.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Yeah. But then the real enthusiasts have given this Godzilla plenty of loyalty (but there can never be plenty  ), and what Craig is doing, this car doesn't get much respect from some people, and the whole GTR R34 in general (but then from stupid people).


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

I was just reading all of the post hear, and thought i would toss in some info on the Syclone just to get all the facts straight. I own a Typhoon which is the sister truck to the Syclone. 

Produced in 1991 GMC Syclone

Stock Syclones will run from 13.4 to 14.3 in the 1/4 mile, They will run hi 12's with minor mods like exhaust and little tuning. 
0-60 anywhere from 4.6-5.3 (gotta love AWD) 
Tranny is TH700-R4 4-spd Automatic with the following gear ratio. 
1st 3.06 
2nd 1.63 
3rd 1.00 
4th 0.70 
Final drive ratio is 3.42. 

Engine specs. 
Type: V6 
Disp.: 262 C.I. (4.3L) 
Horsepower: 280 BHP @ 4400 (Syclone) 
Torque: 350 lb-ft @ 3600 (Syclone) 
RPO: LB4 
Bore: 4.00 
Stroke: 3.48 
Comp. Ratio: 8.35:1 
Firing Order: 1-6-5-4-3-2 
Oil Pres. (Min) 6 [email protected] 1000 RPM, 18 [email protected] 2000 RPM, 24 [email protected] 4000 RPM 

Performance
0-30mph: 1.7 seconds
0-40mph: 2.5 seconds
0-50mph: 3.6 seconds
0-60mph: 4.6 seconds
0-70mph: 6.5 seconds
0-80mph: 8.2 seconds
0-90mph: 10.5 seconds
0-100mph: 13.7 seconds
0-110mph: 18.0 seconds

1/4 mile: 13.5 seconds @ 99mph

Max Speed: 126mph (140+mph when speed limiter disabled using aftermarket chip) 
The Syclone's look like this


----------



## koala (Aug 31, 2002)

*best*

I ve just read pages n pages on this thread

started with what !!!!!! and still goes on what!!!.


Too much information not good for your health.
Always ends up in tears.


----------



## hadyn200sx (Jun 4, 2003)

I cant believe you've got some people in here who think the Skyline doesnt get 'recognition'!!! Maybe over paid idiots who live in the home-counties and make 250 grand a year dont know what it is and probably think its a load of plastic and will prefer their porkers and ferraris, BUT on a street level and a youth level, the Skyline is absolutely untouchable - it is the DREAM car of a good proportion of the 12-30 year old male bracket(myself included) Moral of this story - get a reality check some people!!


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

*Intersting analysis*

Hi there;
I've been monitoring the thread and thought I'd dispell some myths.

For staters, this movie isn't a documentary. To suggest that certain elements fail to accurately portray the scene is ignoring the obvious...this is a fictional piece, hyper reality. 

To further suggest that I had a wider role than "advisor" is giving me too much credit/blame. I gave them advice...they chose whether or not to take. After 20 years in the tuning business, I can assure you that I indeed know that noone calls it "Nawwws." They do now, of course, thanks to the movie.

In fact, if any of you ever make it to America, allow me to host you and show my script copy, which includes my hand written suggestions on correcting their vernacular. Some items made it in to the movie, others didn't. For 99% of the average viewers, noone was the wiser...problem is, most tuners (esp. Skyline owners) are downright experts on what's real. Again, we had to live with some suspension of disbelief.

That said, please also understand that companies like APC paid a fee to have their logos placed on prominent cars. I can write volumes about product placement...again, this is a case of many smart people spotting errors. E.G. Have you seen Pearl Harbor, the movie? WWII airplanes don't move like that...its' CG effects. Get it?

Lastly, how about touching upon the things that the movie DID do positively? They used REAL Supra and SKyline sounds in this movie, just like the first...the extra cars used came from REAL people and were exactly the way we found them. The movie showcased street racing, to an extent, but showed consequence to every illegal or unsafe action. The movie popularized the tuning scene to millions of newbies around the globe...how you experts choose to embrace that is up to each individual. For me, it has meant an escalation in resale values of Supras, Skylines and a real desire from people on the outside of our world to want to be like you folks...betcha this site's traffic has increased as a result of the movie!!

On a personal note, sorry you didn't care much for my Skyline. It was built as a mobile showcase for ICE, JDM engine parts and custom fab work with the help of many sponsors for the sole purpose of getting exposure. Judging by the car's starring role in the sequel, cover of Redline (as well as many others worldwide), I'm happy that I've been able to give back to the sponsors who have given so much to me.

Thanks for allowing me to speak my piece. Cheers from America.


----------



## xplicitblitzboi (Jan 4, 2003)

*well...*

well, i dont know where you are right now man, but around here, only about 10% of the population at my high schooll even knows what a skyline is....

oh well, whatever, l8rr

Blitz


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

I am really hoping that this forum isn't going to get flooded with wannabe kids and idiots pretending to own Skyline's talking alot of crap and just annoying everyone.
That is exactly what happened to the Supra Forum right after F&F came out.


----------



## MarioGTR (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: Intersting analysis*



CraigLieberman said:


> *Hi there;
> I've been monitoring the thread and thought I'd dispell some myths.
> 
> For staters, this movie isn't a documentary. To suggest that certain elements fail to accurately portray the scene is ignoring the obvious...this is a fictional piece, hyper reality.
> ...



Craig,

I went and saw the movie here in Australia last night at a pre-screening.

To be honest, I went in not expecting much, so I was pleasantly suprised. It isn't actually a bad movie - I only spotted one scene where a shot of the GTR pedals are shown when Paul's supposed to be driving an EVO, but other than that - it was a good show. 

It's more of a "two buddies in trouble" film - than a full on street racing picture.

I think most people forget the important thing here - as Craig said, it is not a documentary - it is a movie that is raising the profile of tuning and modified cars in the eyes of the public. I would have liked to have seen more street racing, but then again, the public backlash (about creating the image that street racing is cool) would have hurt entusiasts in the long run.

Sure, it isn't going to win an oscar, but hey, the acting was much better than the first. My only problem was that there was no sex scene. Seriously, the female lead really needed to remove her clothes... I'm telling Paul as much tonight. 

Mario.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

No sex scene  I just completely lost interest for that movie 

As far as I am concern, every movie are require to have the following:

sex scene
car chase
violent


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

*The Following Is My Personal Opinion........*



> ...betcha this site's traffic has increased as a result of the movie!!


If this thread is anything to go by, then it certainly hasn't increased in a positive way


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Looking forward to seeing 2F2F.. and further raising the profile of tuning and modified cars in the eyes of the public.

There is already a very good Japanese movie called Initial D, which has 2hours of vitrually non stop street racing... the lead car being a heavy modified R33


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Initial D*

Hi Ben

Where can I get a copy of this as I have heard in mentioned before and like to get a view of it..


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Mario, Craig et al

Thats exactly what I have been saying.

Cant the mods/cem do something about these people who are doing nothing positive for this site.

James.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Craig knows where we stand on this - we've had to remove some non-constructive posts before. Unfortunately they were also from a US forum.

People have to realise the they need more than 1 post to their name before we give them any credibility. Jumping down someones throat on your first introduction to this forum isn't doing anyone any favours.

What what it's worth, I found Craig's reply to be spot on. Couldn't have put it better myself.

Cem


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

bladerider said:


> *Cant the mods/cem do something about these people who are doing nothing positive for this site.
> *


James,

Can of worms mate, been there done that, didn't get the tee shirt. We always try to stay in the sidelines whenever we can. One man's 'nothing positive' is another man's constructive comment. Anything which oversteps the mark will be dealt with but it's a very fine line.

Peter.


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

I wish that people would just get over FnF's inaccuracies and possibly 2F2F's inaccuracies and take them simply as good entertainment (I think that FnF was *Great* entertainment in fact).

The only thing that they are really documenting, is our "generation". So that one day we may show the film to our kids and say "that's how it was in the good old days", or "oh look that was the car I had when I was your age".

As far as accuracy goes, if you guys have never been to a "Hot Import nights" show (or the equivalent), or even been to the "night races", then you might think that these films are over the top. In fact, they are pretty close to reality *in the US* (where the story takes place, and where it's filmed). Yes, there really are cars that go around looking like that! The best thing in the world was cruising around with your mates in 10+ modded cars.. and this was waaaaay before FnF even was a concept.

To all the guys doing "their bit" to promote our sport/hobby/passion [be it making movies, advising script writers, hosting good websites & message boards, helping fellow enthusiasts, writing articles..], goes my thanks and my salute! 

You know who you are, lots of you post here after all.


----------



## xplicitblitzboi (Jan 4, 2003)

*initial d*

actually, i've watched every episode of initial d, the lead in the show is an AE86 corolla.... the R32 that is in the show loses every race it competes in.... but the show is addicting, i watched all 40+ episodes and the full length movie in like 3-4 days haha


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*hmmm??*

As it has been said before on this thread....its a MOVIE!!
If every movie made was free from artisitic impression then i dont think any of us would be rushing out to get DVD`s etc so its not very fair to pick on one movie and moan about its inaccuracies or what one person seems to think its doing for the credibility of a particluar make of car.
If thats the case we better start on every war movie, any sci fi movie etc etc
just my 2p


----------



## 400hp (Sep 26, 2002)

I have only really read the first two and last two pages to this thread and its a bit sad that people are quite passionate about bringing to attention the inaccuracies of the F&F movies.

I just finished watching F&F2 tonite about an hour ago and thought it was a good entertaining movie. Didn't care much for the story line as I was able to perve on cars.... and err.... yeh more cars 

Anyway all in all I enjoyed it and the first one too. Good stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

PMJ- Hi Paul, I got Initial D during a trip to Japan. (send me an email, and i'll send you a copy)
xplicitblitzboi- mate if your that addicted to the animated shows then you should check out the live action movie version... great R33 vs Supra vs 300zx vs MR2 vs NSX street racing...

It really isn't worth worrying about people like that who slag off an enteraining hollywood movie that FF is b/c of a few inaccuracies, a team has worked hard for months on end and millions of investment... i liked the first installment, story line was trying a little too hard..Looking forward to watching the second..


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Like I said, ban me if you will. And if you do, I can understand you doing so because:

a) I'm stirring controversy

And there a few other reasons I can see as to why you would want to ban me, but I lost my train of thought (one reason is that I don't belong in this community as I don't even own a car, let alone a Skyline and I am just a 17 year old).

But then you can't say that what I am saying isn't true, and it is my own calculated opinion (or rather that of a lot of people), and that is the whole point of communities - to share opinions and help each other. Fair enough, I may have been a little too aggressive in my post.

But another thing that bothers me, apart from the CG effects, is that you have exaggarated. You say 10 second cars but they are not, and then you have cars that are from capable of this performance. A 250hp Eclipse which you say is a 10 second car? A stock Supra TT Mkiv isn't a 10 second car - point proven.

But fair enough, you may have SOME valid ideas. But then, what I say is my own calculated opinion (and that of a lot of people), like your's MAY be.

And yes, this film may just be a movie, but the scars are know permenant. The R34 of Craig's does the 1/4 mile in 15.3 seconds, and I have seen people say they hate all Skylines in general because of this, and people hate the whole import scene now as not all import nights and street races feature riced out cars.

And Craig, although I have shown animosity towards you on a personal level, I apologise for this. Personally, I like some of the stuff done to your car (I'd have I.C.E. in my car when I get one, and I'd modify it performance wise, just like you have, but certain other things I wouldn't do - I suppose it is a subjective issue).

Just to give you an idea of what people think - http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/t107119.html

And mods, you can close this thread if you want or ban me, I don't mind (although I'd prefer you just close the thread), partly because this thread is big enough and a drain or server resources etc, as I am sure you know - and I don't mean to be authoritative (sp?) as I am in no position to be so.

P.S. Although this film is just that, I will see it because the whole rice thing doesn't bother me to a great extent and I did like the first film for its entertainment - despite the rice factor (but I am not going back on my posted concepts regarding this thread/issue).


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

LSR

At least this post was an improvement over the last one.

I agree with the sentiments regarding perception of japanese cars, last night I was checking the oil in my new engine which I am running in, and a young guy came up to me and said 

"these do 0-60 in like 2 secs right??" 
"Not by a long shot I replied" "
"Oh, but my dads tvr does 0-60 in about 3 1/2 seconds and I thought these were faster, oh well, at least it does 200mph"
"er, well no actually it doesnt"
"But ALL skylines do over 200mph as standard, I have read all about them"
"Well you have read wrong, or you are talking about a few of the most heavily tuned ones possibly"
"Oh, never mind, my dad will be happy that his car is faster than yours!!"
"OK, bye then  "

Just one last point, unless Craig is running like a 1000kg of ICE surely his car is quicker than 15 sec 1/4's they do mid 13's standard.


James.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Bladerider,

Thanks for the comments on my post. I understand that, while my previous post(s) had valid comments, which my new post has also, my new post is a lot clearer and a bit less aggressive.

Anyway, I know what you mean Bladerider. Honestly, some people just care about bragging rights and being one step up than the rest, but when it comes to actually knowing a car's technicalities they don't know much, if anything at all.

But seriously, the cars, like the Supra with 650hp, which should run 11s, did, along with the other cars, 15 second quarters. Why? Because they are carrying excess weight in the form of too many speakers, stickers, heavy alloys, etc etc you get the point. This was proven in a USA car mag and it is now a popular issue.


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

> these do 0-60 in like 2 secs right??"
> "Not by a long shot I replied" "
> "Oh, but my dads tvr does 0-60 in about 3 1/2 seconds and I thought these were faster, oh well, at least it does 200mph"
> "er, well no actually it doesnt"
> ...



Should have said... "Nah i think they are about the same in performance but unlike your dad i didnt have to put my wife on the streets to pay for mine!!!" And then see his face...



Or could have said...

"But at least i never had to sell any of my children to scientific research to pay for mine"


----------



## mph R32 GT-R (Jun 5, 2003)

raaaaah ello craig your supra looked phattt in fatf and the skyline well what can i say POD - Phatness Of Death dude.

Cant wait till the film is realised, keep up the good work 

Matt


----------



## Keith_C (Mar 24, 2002)

LSR said:


> *Bladerider,
> 
> Thanks for the comments on my post. I understand that, while my previous post(s) had valid comments, which my new post has also, my new post is a lot clearer and a bit less aggressive.
> 
> ...


The point I think you may be missing is that no-one who owns a car starring in the film particularly cares about 'image' - if we did, we'd go and get an Audi TT or something equally pony. We bought our cars because of what they *can* do, not what they are perceived to do. A film isn't going to change that. Any wannabe dreamer will quickly find out the reality isn't like the 'fantasy' and hopefully sod off, and serious potential owners won't be put off by a supposedly dubious image.

Personally, I'm gonna go watch the film, enjoy it, and that's all. I doubt Skyline owners will notice any more difference in attitudes towards their cars than Supra owners did - ie, none.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

lol ZX

Right now though, I might have to sell a bo11ock to pay off some of my debts thanks to my bayside smoke generator !! lol

J.....................:smokin:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Entertainment*

and thats why I'm gonna see it.

If I wanted facts I'd watch the History Channel.

Glen


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*lol*

Ayup fella,

History channel ??????

You'll be in that soon wontchya??    

Im gone >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## TamaJr. (Jun 6, 2003)

A perfectly horrible movie (can I say in a class with "Monster A Go-Go"?) - and maybe I'm just jealous because I know Yugos will never have a staring role in a movie - no, wait they did (Drowning Mona) and it was just as boring, but strangely more realistic...


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Being Internet-smart and all, I suppose every single one of our new "guest" critics had also visited FnF's website after the first film was released?

If yes, then I don't know why they're commenting at all.. (probably coz Craig posted here..) if no, then read on and learn a little...

On the website (amongst all the safety messages, and the stories about how illegal racing is bad) it clearly stated (on the MAIN page) that the Eclipse (also said 250hp) ran a 14.1, the S2000 a 13, the charger an 11 etc...

But.. who checks these things right... I mean, they should have put it in a disclaimer at the beginning of the film, right, along with "popcorn might get stuck in your teeth"....

Now, get back to arguing how the diamond-plate floorboard in the eclipse miraculously reappeared...


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

> Now, get back to arguing how the diamond-plate floorboard in the eclipse miraculously reappeared...


Hehehe... Thats not the best bit... How about when Dom, Brian and vince et al break into Johnny Tran's Garage to find all the engines are missing... Then they bring in the Fence guy and Tran says, "A Couple of Neeeesan SR20 Engines would pull a premium the week before Race Wars...." ErrrrrrrM..... All of the cars in the Garage are Hondas???  Maybe its just me being a little too sharp eyed and geeky...

But i will go and see the film and enjoy it... Its all about the Action, Fun, Cars and story... If you want realism in a movie watch Schindlers List... 

Smoke Him.... :smokin:


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Dude if I drove a honda, I'd SR20 it! 
[Ducks and runs for cover!]

Although in "real" life, when you're going to have a serious engine transplant, unless the new engine bolts right in, its going to be pretty much the same work... new engine mounts, wiring tranny, axles etc...

I wanted to "Viper" my Skyline, but threats of sacrilege (almost unanimous!), and local laws prevented me


----------



## AndyD2 (Jan 17, 2003)

LSR - You seem to be saying that TFATF can be discredited becuase it wasn't factually correct, as others have confirmed.

Now, again as others have said, it's a film made to entertain, it's not wholly representative of fact.

If we were all to take this attitude towards any film that was factually incorrect, then I'd like to point out the following:

1. Saving Private Ryan - who was it that led the D-Day invasion then? Oh, thats right, the Brits.

2. U571 - who was it that captured the Enigma? Oh, sorry, that was the Brits again, wasn't it!?!

These are just a couple of the many factually inaccurate films out there - the point is, they are made for entertainment, not to be wholly factually true.

Just chill out, don't go and see the film, and try and think before you post in future.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

I do dislike the film for its inaccuracies, but I also hate the fact of what has been done to these cars, just like everyone else. But this comment by someone really has what I mean:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

that guy is a cold-blooded moron. his car doesn't have any "JDM car parts" on it. all it has are the Nawws bottles, that reportedly aren't even hooked up. if you don't believe me, check the recent SCC article about the movie cars. sure, the sponsors paid a fee to put their crappy name in the movie. but if i were making that movie, i wouldn't accept any offers from crappy rice companies like APC. ESPECIALLY not to put on a Skyline. oh, and you're right, this isn't a documentary. it's a complete farce. anyone who'd import an R34, and do THAT to it (APC stickers, NOS out the wazoo, and a Neon kit) is a ****ing moron who knows nothing about cars. OH! what a coicedence! that's Craig's car...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And I doubt it is just for the cars in the film, many of Craig's cars have the same rice features.


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

And the classic "The Great Escape"
The yanks had been moved somewhere else by the time the tunnels were finished & not 1 American escaped. But still 1 of the best films made.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*not wanting an argument but.....*

i am pretty dammed sure that if Craig rolled up in the aforementioned 34 with neons etc and offered you the keys LSR, you would not be able to get in for climbing over your tongue?!?!?
Maybe i dont like some of the things that have been done to the car but i sure as hell wouldn`t turn my nose up at it or start slaggging the guy who built it,
just another 2p worth from me


----------



## Keith_C (Mar 24, 2002)

Stickers? Neons? Nos? Where's Simon M when you need to take the pi55...? 

(Ok, I know he doesn't have Nos, but I'm sure he's *thought* about getting it )


----------



## TamaJr. (Jun 6, 2003)

Inaccurate or not - it was a boring movie, and going by the idea that sequels seldom live up to the original, the new movie is probably even less entertaining.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

It is completely safe to say that this film is completely degrading to some perfect cars that are for race, not rice. If I wanted a car with rice, then I'd have gone and brought a Honda Civic that was riced not a car that has a lot of respect.

This isn't an issue about inaccuracies, because I have seen plenty of inaccurate films (fair enough it may be to a certain extent), but an issue about degrading some excellent cars. This car has been degraded to such a level, that it is nothing different from a Honda Civic, or even a boy racer Saxo or Nova (because of the modifications - same mods on this car then that of a Saxo etc, but the car itself with the technical/engineering credentials helps to differentiate this car from those cars). That is what the problem is. Same goes for the Supras etc.

Then, of course, is the issue of these cars doing things they are not designed for. CG drifting because some of these cars can't drift? Yes. But then another inaccuracy. At least make this film real, and a real portrayal of street racing. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Two other issues, Craig:

1) Aim the film at its market - car enthusiasts! With the technical language in both these films, this film isn't exactly aimed at non-car enthusiasts (but you said this is the market). If a normal person watched this film, they wouldn't know what nitrous or a ten second car is (and these cars are not ten second cars). So you say you are aiming/aimed both these films towards the non car modding community (which backs up your point about inaccuracies in both films/cancels that out), but then if you are going to aim both these films at the non car modding community, then the technical language should be removed. So clearly there is a problem there. Honestly, either you do not know who the aimed target market is (fundamental flaw in marketing), or you do not know how to satisfy the market. And both issues are easy to solve. This film would clearly be revolving around pure hype.

2) You say that this is a movie, where people won't realise the inaccuracies (you've said this in an interview -http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?postid=990073&t=5586#post990073 ), but what do you expect to get if there are a lot of car enthusiasts, the first ever street racing-dedicated film, and a lot of mistakes?

Make that three issues:

3) You said in this interview that this film is about the Miami (Miami is the key word) street racing scene, and not the whole import scene. So obviously, this film is/should be about realism towards that Miami street racing scene as it is about that "scene". But then you have said here and there that this is a film that is not meant to be completely accurate - not a documentry. Isn't there a balance problem between:

a) this film being true to the Miami street racing scene.
b) this film not being a true portrayal of the scene in Miami.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jason,

But then, I would take the car - because it is a Skyline GT-R R34. But then I'd take all the rice away, and modify it too my own way. My tongue would drop because of the car it is and I don't see it all the time, but not what has been done to it. My tongue might drop out because of the rice on the car, though.

Oh, and the interview is at:http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/t107119-3.html

Scroll down to see it.


----------



## TamaJr. (Jun 6, 2003)

Oh come on, technical terms are cool, before _Back To The Future_ only those in the time machine building community knew what a "Flux Capicitor" was, now after tha movie even those who know nothing about time travel know about the capicitor!


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

WTF!?

Chill out m8, its a film.

Its about a scene not a technical breakdown of the cars, I wouldnt expect to be watching "The Great Escape" and then critisice Steve McQueens motorbike .... who cares I just want him to get over the fence.

Lighten up, films are not true representations of life, I think thats called a documentry. Hell it wasnt even a good film but who cares, cool people in smart cars doing cool things end of story.

Choice, chick flick or TFATF, F&F it is then, couple of hours, bit cheesy, god thats a long 1/4 mile, damn she is pretty, whoa that was cool, end of story. 

Light entertainment, thats it, frankly I enjoyed it, never once though it was a good film but a good crowd of us polished the cars up, went and watched it, had a laff, slagged it off and went for a law abiding "spirited" drive home.

Tell you what was good, walking out and seeing a row of well sorted powerfull cars sitting outside the cinema and knowing that I had the keys to one in my pocket


----------



## TamaJr. (Jun 6, 2003)

Crail Loser said:


> *Hell it wasnt even a good film but who cares, cool people in smart cars doing cool things end of story.
> *


they made a movie about Mercedes Smart Cars?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

LSR

Just as I thought you were getting back to reality, and your over enthusiasm was notching down, you go and spoil it !!

If memroy serves me, Craig Leiberman builds cars, not necessarily to my taste, or your taste. But that is what he does. Having read his comments on this thread it appears that not all the designs behind the cars were his either, as the producers of the movie had a few requirements too, and as they were paying for it they get what they want.

Why are you blaming the guy who made a couple of the cars for the ethos and style behind the movie. If you want to have a slanging match about 2F2F then seek out the director and the producers and give them the benefit of your "well reasoned and thought out arguments" half of which dont make sense, and are usually made up of other dumbasses words anyway. I dare say they will tell you what to do with your barely readable shyte whilst sunning themselves on the yacht that movies like 2F2F have provided them with.

In fact I will go a stage futher and request that you stay away from our forum as you are of no use to society. I have read your other posts which are just provacative with no sound judgement or understanding behind them, and find it insulting that you think we wish to be infected by your stupidity and moroseness.

TAKE A HINT, **** OFF !!

James........................sorry Pete, Cem rest of forum, but this joker has got right up my nose, yank twat.


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

Keith_C said:


> *Stickers? Neons? Nos? Where's Simon M when you need to take the pi55...?
> 
> (Ok, I know he doesn't have Nos, but I'm sure he's *thought* about getting it ) *


Funny you should say that... Wizards of NOS are based just around the corner from me. I might call in this afternoon. 

10 second quarters here we come!


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Ok, maybe you are right, this is just a movie. Maybe I should just take it at as a movie. I suppose I give in, but that doesn't mean all of my opinions have gone. After all, if taste is subjective, which it is, then different people like different things, and I suppose we only care about our own car(s). I suppose one person's actions are just that, and nothing to do with us. Consider me normal.

Inaccuracies - I suppose you are right, but it is a film for entertainment. 

Taste - subjective issue.

I did like the first film for its entertainment, but yes I had some issues with it.

Bladerider, when you say yank twat, do you mean me? Because I am from the UK, and the only yank person (who IMHO isn't a twat) is tamajr, but there is no reference to him.

Also, how are my posts unreadable (if you mean this to someone else, and I can only imagine that comment being said to tamajr, then reference your comment to him or whoever it is supposed to be referenced towards)? I have meaning to them - I have given sufficient backup to my ideas, I have used excellent English and punctuation/grammar, and any words I think I have spelt incorrectly have "(sp?)" next to them. If my alledged "shyte" is undreadable, then I dread to think what you would think of a typical person on this board who is thinking the same as me, because that person would simply type in block capitals, and have no justification at all. You can imagine that because I am sure you have seen kids do that (and although I may just be 17, I am an adult and I act like one as well).

Mods, close this thread if you want. It is a topic that will just go round in circles ad infinitum (as it is an issue that is just about someone's tastes, which are subjective to each person).


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*lsr*

Well,

I am saddened further by your Englishness then.

And no, I dont think you structure your arguments, sentences or grammar very well, not that I do much better. I just find you posts hard to read, and the quotes you use are virtually unintelligible.

J.

I wont be posting any more on this thread.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

I must be one of the few people who has seen neither of these films... yet I think I am right in saying that I am also the only member here who openly admits to organising and partaking in the UK's only Road Race club... the trailers I have seen show flashy pieces of kit built really for show... 

I think many here also know that I loathe the shallow, fatuous and craven Movie/TV/Media types... so I am certain that should I be strong-armed into viewing either of these pieces of trashy soap operas I would leave the Cinema wanting only to book out my Pistol and go hunting... 

Hollywood is just a 'dream factory' it ain't real... trust me... John Wayne wore a Toupe as did Charlton Heston, the renowned horseman Victor Mature was Horse phobic, Superman now resides in a wheel-chair, Ed the Talking Horse... can't, Rock Hudson was a poof as was James Dean, Alan Ladd was a dwarf, Jaws was made of Rubber as were Mae Wests boobs, Errol Flynn wasn't magnificently endowed, his prop man made him a rubber one to scare his co-stars, Clark Gable had serious Hallitosis due to having 2 rows of teeth and never cleaning them... that is why after some persuasion he had them removed and he wore dentures...


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

I read this and laughed like a drain... sorry Steve but it did crack me up...

Page one first reply...

###
Any insights into the story then ?
###

Lemme guess... a whole bunch of pretty boys and women who dress in such a manner as to ensure they could make a good living from any street corner race around a bit, have a snog, race around a bit more, lose a good friend, they all look sad then go looking for revenge, the revenge is sweet but still tinged with sadness cos thir mate was 'One of the best'... am I right?

Canna have a job in the movies mister?

I am dead from the neck up and have nothing original to say so I'm qualified in all the ways that matter, canna have a job, go on canna , canna?


----------



## Robb (Oct 10, 2001)

OK,
I went to see 2f2f last night with some friends. The best part was going back to the car and knowing I had the ONLY Skyline in the parking lot No big shocker here in the States. 

I thought it was good entertainment. Not a perfect movie, but good fun. Very different then the 1st one. Not what I expected.

I think it is worth seeing, Just my 2cents

cheers


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

HI there;

I'm back...sorry, been busy.

I really like LSR's latest threads. In fact, you hit all my hot buttons. I too totally agree that certain elements of both movies were grossly exaggerated and that there was a strange sense of dualism to the movie. Did they want to be accurate, or not?

Believe me, I've had many discussions with the Universal team before, during and after production of both films about this topic and the specifics of what was inaccurate. 

They and I agree that the movie is not a documentary and therefore, they had to embellish to excite "casual observers."

The reality is that no Skyline owner I know is a casual observer.

The reality is also that anybody who knows enough to know what a 10 second car is knows that none of these cars were 10 second cars...or that flames don't come out the exhaust except under certain circumstances.

My role, as an advisor, was to help build some cars, to suggest the use of some cool parts, dialogue and styling cues. In the end, the final decisions were theirs. 

For the most part, I was pleased...for example: did you know that a certain car company wanted to pay a ton of money to have their car featured as the main car instead of the Skyline or Evo? That particular car was a 4 door car, offered in America (in other versions) as a rental car. Despite the fact this car now comes with a turbo (and don't ask me to be more specific...I can't reveal any more), I felt that the SKyline and EVO were better choices. I stuck to my guns, made my case and to my delight, Universal turned down the money and went the way I suggested.

Many things like accurate car sounds, reference to real equipment (most of the time, despite combining parts in illogical build-out references, as if anyone would turbocharged a Spoon motor), were all done after they read my suggestions.

Singleton, the 2F2F director was likewise keen on portraying things accurately, for the most part. The Miami street racing scene was not depicted in great detail, but every car we used in that scene was right off the streets of Miami.

In the end, I'm pleased to have been a part of it, despite any inaccuracies, the suspension of disbelief and the embellishment Hollywood style. It has been entertainment, with no excuses, and it showcased some of the greatest cars in the world, whether we liked the colors or not. 

For me, the greatest pleasure of all of this has been the ability to meet or interact with people all over the world...even if we don't all agree on every point.

Lastly, let me add that yes, I do miss my Skyline....I'm enjoying the Diablo for sure, but I find my heart longing again for the purr of twins.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

CraigLieberman said:


> * For the most part, I was pleased...for example: did you know that a certain car company wanted to pay a ton of money to have their car featured as the main car instead of the Skyline or Evo? That particular car was a 4 door car, offered in America (in other versions) as a rental car. Despite the fact this car now comes with a turbo (and don't ask me to be more specific...I can't reveal any more)................... *


For anyone that are curious, the car Craig was referring to is the Dodge Neon SRT-4. This is pretty much public knowledge in the U.S. I read it in a magazine a while ago. I understand why Craig can't reveal it though.

Thanks Craig for objecting to putting the Neon in the movie, even with all the so call super car, the movie was rather boring for me. The first movie was entertaining to me, but this one I was considering taking a nap during the movie.

Jeff


----------



## ahsan (Jun 17, 2003)

*orange supra*

Hi Craig and welcome

Having realised the orange supra from TFATF is yours, can you tell me some technical specs on it - went well with the film and glad to see a JAP smokin exotic sports cars!!!


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

Well, here you go:
My Supra specs.

Value: ENGINE/PERFORMANCE: 
$6000 Turbonetics T-66 ball bearing turbo, Q-trim compressor, built by Performance Factory
$550 Turbonetics Delta II Wastegate
$1800 RPS Stainless steel/HTC coated custom header
$1275 100 HP Nitrous Oxide System, by NOS
$350 AEBS Turbo Downpipe
$1390 Greddy front mount intercooler
$795 Greddy Power Extreme exhaust system
$300 Greddy Pro-Fec B Boost Controller
$320 Greddy Power Pulleys
$450 Greddy Oil Cooler Kit
$350 Greddy Turbo Timer
$520 Greddy Boost, EGT, Oil Pressure and Water Temp gauges
$300 Greddy Airinx Intake
$400 Greddy steering wheel-mounted boost remote control device
$390 Greddy Cam Gears
$425 APEXi Blowoff valve
$1100 HKS Vein Pressure Converter
$550 HKS Graphic Control Computer
$440 HKS Injector Pulse Monitor
$1110 G-Force Engineering Racing ROM
$150 Hose Techniques Silicone hose kit
$650 Clutchmasters Stage III Racing Clutch
$500 Clutchmasters 11 lb. Billet Flywheel
$350 Powerhouse Racing ported/polished throttle body (traction control delete)
$2100 Powerhouse Racing cylinder head work (port/polish)
$750 Fluidyne aluminum radiator
$350 Flex-a-Lite dual electric fan kit
$3500 Chrome-plated valve cover, intake manifold, throttle body, turbocharger, turbo heat shield, auxiliary heat shield, fuse cover, relay cover, cruise control cover, ignition module cover and all brackets

STYLING:
$7500 Lamborghini Diablo Candy Pearl Orange Paint, by Quigley’s in Lake Forest, Ca.
$1100 Bomex Front spoiler
$950 Bomex side/rear skirts 
$150 Roadboy RB-345 Ice white driving lights
$1900 TRD Composite Hood
$250 1997 front turn signal updates
$1100 1997 headlight updates
$250 Underhood neon lighting system
$1100 HID Xenon gas headlight conversion
$550 APR Aluminum bi-plane rear wing
$750 Custom Troy Lee Graphics by Modern Image 714 375 0591

TIRES:
$2200 Yokohama AVS S1 285/30 and 255/35/19 (nineteen’s!!)

WHEELS:
$4100 Dazz/Racing Hart M5 Tuners, 19 incher’s


BRAKES:
$3900 Stillen/AP Racing 14” front racing brakes, 6 piston caliper, w/slotted/drilled rotors


TRANSMISSION:
$6200 Gertrag Six-Speed gearbox with Stillway sequential adapter 


SUSPENSION:
$1400 Bilstein/Eibach coil-over suspension 
$1100 Stillen sway bars
$450 Cusco Front strut tower bar
$500 Energy Suspension urethane bushings all around


INTERIOR:
$850 Stitchcraft Viper blue suede and new black leather upholstery
$100 A-Pillar gauge mount pod
$1000 Brand NEW!! Sparco “Pista” Racing seats (15lbs.), custom matching fabric w/harness holes
$300 Carbon-fiber dashtrim by Trimmasters
$250 Auto Meter 5” Monster Tach
$150 Auto Meter “NOS ON” and “LOW OIL” warning lights
$150 G-Tech Pro Accelerometer
$1500 MFS Custom built roll cage, chromed
$350 Sparco Steering Wheel
$400 Sparco Harnesses


IN CAR ELECTRONICS:
$1900 Clarion VRX8271 in dash TV/CD Changer controller, remote controlled
$650 Clarion VMA6481 6” wide screen 2nd TV monitor in passenger airbag
$650 Clarion VMA9181 5.5” 3rd TV monitor in trunk area
$550 Clarion DSP9300 Digital Sound Processor, parametric EQ/Surround sound
$450 Clarion CDC 635 CD Changer
$400 Clarion SRS 1691 6 ½” separates
$450 Image Dynamics 6” separates
$500 2 Image Dynamics 12” woofers
$1500 2 Phaze Audio TD1500 Tube Driver amplifiers
$1500 1 Phaze Audio TD475 Tube Driver amplifier
$150 Sony Playstation 1
$500 Sony Playstation 2/DVD
$700 Custom built electric-blue neon tubes for sound system back-lighting
$1100 Minolta 6450 VHS-C Camcorder
$8000 System design and fabrication by: Audio Options, Torrance, Ca 310-763-6008


----------



## Merli (May 15, 2002)

CraigLieberman said:


> *Well, here you go:
> My Supra specs.
> 
> $700 Custom built electric-blue neon tubes for sound system back-lighting*















Just kidding  Awesome car Craig!


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Hey Craig, good to see you back again.

You are driving a diablo now? Is it still stock?


----------



## JDMDaveR34GTR (Nov 21, 2002)

of all things... why did u have to put NItrous Oxide on the SKyline? :-(


----------



## JDMDaveR34GTR (Nov 21, 2002)

Robb said:


> *OK,
> I went to see 2f2f last night with some friends. The best part was going back to the car and knowing I had the ONLY Skyline in the parking lot No big shocker here in the States.
> 
> I thought it was good entertainment. Not a perfect movie, but good fun. Very different then the 1st one. Not what I expected.
> ...


hahaha! did anyone notice teh skyline and crowd around you? any punk lil kids ask u for a race?! ahahaha


----------



## Robb (Oct 10, 2001)

YES


----------



## ahsan (Jun 17, 2003)

*specs!!!*

Well Craig

Seems like you are living your dreams!!!!!!

is this a 10 second car or what??

and lastly. can you tell me why Vin Diesel isn't in the second one!!! I think he was well suited for the film, then again none of the cast from the first one are there anyway

regards


----------



## Merli (May 15, 2002)

JDMDaveR34GTR said:


> *of all things... why did u have to put NItrous Oxide on the SKyline? :-( *


Ummmm... Why *WOULDN'T* you?


----------



## CraigLieberman (Oct 29, 2002)

*N20 on a Skyline?*

Yup...guilty as charged...not 1 bottle...not 2, three.

Not only do I have a small pee-pee, (ok, maybe not so small) but I love building my cars in an "over the top" format.

Why have 4 Tv's in a Skyline?
Why spend $5K on coil overs from Japan if I'm never gonna race it?
Why put 15" brakes on it?
Why use a $1500 Kevlar airbox instead of going to a big single and ditching the air meters?

Well, for the sheer insanity and obscenity of it all. I want people to look at my car and say "holy $#it, why?" 

Good or bad, my cars invoke a response in people. More importantly (and more candidly), I build my cars to showcase sponsor's products. It's my pleasure to showcase extreme installations of cool products. It's how I make my living. 

I guess one could say that my cars are marketing tools, rather than functional or even logical for that matter. If it's any consolation, I do indeed drive all my cars regularly...yes, even the Diablo.

My only "non modified" car is actually very clean and unmolested...a 2002 M3 SMG. However, that will soon change as *surprise*, I've just received my Flosmann wide body kit and 19 x 12 HRE wheels. Here comes the big brakes....wonder how many TV's I could cram into this thing....hey! There's plenty of room for nitrous where the back seats use to be!!

No...I'm afraid I'm not joking...keep checking MovieCarZ.com for the updates and pics.


----------



## Pushkapa (Jun 10, 2003)

Daaaaaaaaamn Craig! What the hell did you have to do to get where you are today and how can I start?


----------



## JDMDaveR34GTR (Nov 21, 2002)

because Nitrous Oxide is NOT JDM!!!

No offence or anything... but I think 2f2f ruined the Skyline's image.... i mean yea it looked really nice... what was that? a Blitz body kit? but the neon lights.... the Nitrous Oxide... that's all ricer style... and the Skyline is not a car to be riced out...



just my 2cents


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

My GT-R is covered in mud and has a pool of water in the boot(trunk) due to a wobbly rubber somewhere.

Where is my f***in' film man????!!!!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Insanity*

is what drives us (at least in my case).:smokin: 

Better 4 TV's in a car then a summerhouse in Marbella with whining kids  , a wife and your mother-in-law....  

Just keep on going Craig !! :smokin: 

PS F&F and 2F2F have nothing to do with real life. Kids that see the film (my son just did tonight:smokin: ) like it ("awsome Skyline, when do you get those neon light fitted "  ) . Grown-ups might or might not like it, but most of them (at least those with enough dough to afford a Skyline) will see through it. Nobody cares mate....:smokin:


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

JDMDaveR34GTR said:


> *because Nitrous Oxide is NOT JDM!!!*


Neither was Drag Racing... yet the people in Japan seem to like it...! BTW Nitrous sales are picking up in Japan, and you'll be pleased to know, just like most JDM things, they charge an arm and a leg.



JDMDaveR34GTR said:


> * that's all ricer style... and the Skyline is not a car to be riced out...*


I agree to a certain extent, about the "sacrilege"/rice out the skyline thing.. *but* .. imagine a plain skyline sitting amongst 20 crazy modded cars.. that wouldn't look too interesting to the average movie-goer (you know, the *target* audience).

Also, most people forget our beloved JDM ricers... tell me you haven't seen the video clip of the guy in Japan who converts his R32 GTR into a pickup-truck? Or the dude who goes pimp style and lines the entire interior of his GTR with fur....

The sad part is, rice is everywhere, and by the looks of it, it's here to stay...

That specific GTR used in 2F2F, probably looks amazing in real life when it blasts by.. my experience with show cars is that some look crap in photos and amazing in real life, and vice versa...

I have a 100% stock *looking* (everything, down to the rims & ride height) car, and yet most people seem to think I riced the hell out of the car; spoiler, bumpers and side skirts...   Law enforcement included... So I guess most of us here drive a true factory produced rice-mobile if you look at it that way...


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Well said, I have ran NoS for a few years now and my car is fully kitted and heavly modded (no neons right enough).

I aint evet had a bad report about it, least not to my face 

At the end of the day, if its well done, its well done, end of story, It may not be your personal taste but that doesnt mean there is anything wrong with it.

For my liking some of the cars are a bit overdone, but hey its a movie and like the starts the cars must be larger than life as well. Regardless of my personal views on it, if I see work thats been done well then thats good enough for me.


----------



## MarioGTR (Jul 8, 2001)

*Life imitates art!*

I recall when the first movie came out, NOS was virtually unheard of in Japan (and kept very secret by racers and certain companies I shall not name publically...)

Then after the movie hit Japan, it took about 3 months before sales started - I even recall seeing a NOS distributor at Tokyo AutoSalon for the first time!

Now, I have mates in the tuning scene in Japan telling me that companies have started up selling sticker sets - just like those in the TF&TF and 2F2F... Even the one of the latest Option magazines has an article devoted to it.

I recall discussing this with Paul and he mentioned that not even in the States were the stickers actually popular - so that just goes to show the impact that the films are having on people.

Going on that, it is only a matter of time before Bride and Recaro release a passenger seat specifically tailor made to accomodate your 3 NOS bottles. 

Mario.


----------



## PazzaAE86 (Nov 13, 2002)

I think the dealy with the sudden mainstream Japanese interest in NOS and Stickers (see all the D1 cars) stems from "The Fast and The Furious", to some degree... Sadly.

How i see it, is that the Japanese are a very trend driven culture as im sure you have all seen examples of.. Ganjuro girls for example, try there best to dress and look just like western girls with there blonde hair and dyed orange skin. They see this trend in countries of high influance, and hence thats where they take thier leads from..

Now, with the cars.. As mentioned above, many young Japanese see the west (read: America) as "the place to be", if you will and its where they draw thier influences from... Hence, they see the cars in "The Farce and the Spurious" and undoubtedly think that this is how most US cars are in appearance. TFATF would be the most commonly seen image of US trends, easily available to the Japanese.

To be "trendy", they attempt to replicate what they see. Be it conciously or not, the things they see from the west slowly work there way into the more mainstream of crowds and hence you can see simalarities between the stickers in TFATF and the way the D1 Cars are dressed up.. (however, im happy to report that some of the D1 cars look pretty nice, due to classy touches and well thought out designs)..

Main problem with this is that mainstream US Import car enthusiasts look to the East for thier inspiration.. The circle is complete... As a closing comment, i have to stand up for alot of US Import cars. Not all of them have these garish designs and tacky kits shoved on them, oh no! Some of those cars i see in the US are awesome, and all credit where its due!

Well, its late/early and i should get going.. But does anyone see what im getting at? Or did it just not make sense?! lol 

Paz


----------



## Keith_C (Mar 24, 2002)

Just been to see it, it was a fun couple of hours, and good entertainment - thanks for helping make it Craig.

Yeah, cars were styled in a way I wouldn't go for, but they looked good, and frankly, if someone handed me the keys to any of them I'd be chuffed (except maybe the S2000  ).

Cheers for a fun film Craig.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

My 14yo son tootled off to Basingstoke today to watch this latest Hollywood confection.

So I asked him on his return this evening what he thought...

'Stupid'

That was it...

21st Century Hollywood at its' fatuous best by the sounds of it... I won't be going... if a 14yo feels it beneath him then well...


----------



## Keith_C (Mar 24, 2002)

Does that mean I have a mental age of under 14? Excellent! I'd hate to become a pipe-and-slippers coffin-dodger before my time.

The film is a couple hours of light-hearted entertainment. If you want deep, meaningful seriousness watch something like Guinevere or Rushmore or something.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Keithy baby [] only you have the answer to your first question!

I agree a Pipe and Slippers might not suit you... I think you might be too young to smoke, perhaps a dummy and a nice lickle pair of booties would be better... hahaha 

Chill little fella, I meant no malice toward you just 'Film people' 

Can a 'film' on on water form scum?

I'll think about that and make a nice analogy another day...


----------

